# #38 Tyre & Trim Dressing



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys oh and of course the ladies 

Over the next few days I could do with some help.

I need to increase my ebay reputation and you lovely people can help 

How you may ask.....

By following this link and buying the item from me is the answer.

#38 250ml Sample

There is only one on there at the moment. I will add 4 more this afternoon on a 24 hour auction!

The nightmare with Ebay is that as a new user you cannot do buy nows until you have 5 feedback....

Your help is appreciated!

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Couple of bids put in to get us started. My dad could defo do with a bottle and another to replenish my other bottle!

Cheers for the Wheel Brightener and APC, arrived this morning :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Bid put in from me too....:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cheers neilos...

I cant do any buy it nows as a new user till you have 5 feedback.... as soon as you and neil put feedback in i just need to sell one more then I will put loads of samples up on buy it nows! APC, Wheel Brightner, Hyper Wash but to name a few! 

So I will finish your auction Neilos, and if you guys could chuck some feedback my way that would be great! 

Oh and I will return the favour but im not allowed to give feedback as a new used for 5 days! Jeez you gotta love ebay!

Johnny


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Another bid placed...
--Tosh


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

nice one thanks! Ill finish it early....


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Feedback sent...

--Tosh


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers John, #38 sample arrived today. Feedback left...:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys, there is a lack of samples at the moment, but we are waiting for some bottles to arrive....

As soon as they do bits will be back online!

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

just noticed you have got autosmart brisk on there top product :thumb:


----------

